# Sticky  Tuff torque purge procedure. K46BT.



## wjjones

....PURGING AIR FROM HYDROSTATE TRANSMISSION

1.	Check oil level.

2.	Place vehicle’s drive axle on jack stands with wheels off floor. 

3.	Start engine and operate at low idle speed.

4.	Repeat opening and closing bypass (tow) valve while alternately depressing 
forward and reverse pedal(s).

5.	When vehicle starts to move, increase engine speed.

6.	Repeat quick starts and panic stops until transaxle give full response. 

7.	Remove jack stands while placing vehicle’s wheels on floor.

8.	Recheck and top-off oil level.


----------

